# Nash has nasal cancer .. we are fighting!



## kimberlygino (Jul 11, 2012)

gino was put down 3 months ago because he had nasal cancer as well. he was 15. never consulted a vet before and was very strong. even the vets were surprized that he had such beauftiul coat. even on his last day he was still begging for food. you can read my thread to know more. all i can say is treasure your times you have with him.

my boy fought this disease for 6 months without medication and we told him to let go on the last day. it felt as though he understood because we felt we went weak that day. he was hanging on all for us. his blood gushed out non stop. i hope things get better for yourself as well.

take care. my thread is at the bottom after my signature.


----------



## Nash's Mom (Oct 15, 2012)

Dear Kimberly, I am so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful dog. I will look Gino up on FB - just getting familiar with this site and how to post, respond, etc. Its rather complex and not particularly user friendly I don't think but have managed to post a photo. You know, it is more males than females that get the nasal cancer. God bless you. I cried when I saw your picture of he and you from the back. They are so loving and giving and they are ours forever. Janis


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Janis, welcome to the forum. I am very sorry for your Nash boy. Sending healing vibes, prayers and best wishes for successful treatment.


----------



## Nash's Mom (Oct 15, 2012)

Dear Buddy's Mom - thank you. Nash is doing pretty good. Most people would not know he is sick, but we do. We are doing many good things for him - we are giving in Yumman Bai Yao for nasal bleeding, we are giving the flaxseed oil and cottage cheese ala the Budwig Protocal and he is eating like a king, he always has, but even more so now. He has some eye problems but the last few days it seems somewhat relieved. He is also on Stasis Breaker. Thank you for you kind words. I will acquaint myself with you and your Buddy soon.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

It always breaks my heart to read about another precious golden dealing with cancer. I wish I could do something but all I can do is send you healing thoughts. We have never dealth with nasal cancer but have gone down the hemangiosarcoma road 5 times over the years. Give Nash a kiss for me.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing vibes and prayers for sweet Nash.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sending healing thoughts for Nash! Cancer is an awful disease!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nash's Mom*



Nash's Mom said:


> I just joined this site and forum. my buddy is 10.5 years old and was diagnosed 2 weeks ago. no chemo, no radiation....why would i put him thru that. we are doing strictly diet, herbs, supplements and chinese herbs. if your dog has any cancer, please please google the budwig diet for dogs, lucys nasal cancer, and essiac tea for dogs. nasal cancer as well as many others have responded. do every homework you can, research research research. its all out there waiting for you. then pray to our God above for wisdom and help with this lovely creature He gave you to be the companion of your heart and soul. Nash's mom. nose bleeds, sneezing.....thought he has sniffed up a foxtail.....rhinosppcopy.....it comes on fast....a very healthy boy we thought would be with us for at least another couple years....and with God's grace he will. Hes eating like a champ, unilateral cancer, so other nostril still unobstructed, but eye is getting bulgy....today the swelling went down and he was almost himself! Is it strange our dogs are all dying of cancer? think it has anything to do with their food or vaccinations. lets get real about these things....there has got to be a reason so what is the common denominator.


Nash's Mom and Nash:

So glad that you found us and this forum-so VERY SORRY for the diagnosis. Praying for Nash and for you.
You are so right about so many dogs being lost to cancer.


----------



## Oscar1702 (Jul 10, 2012)

So so sorry that Nash has this terrible disease. Praying that you and Nash have many many many more happy times together. You are right in that too many of our fur babies are being struck down with this. It is so so sad. Love and positive thoughts,

Natalie


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im so sorry to hear of your Nash's terrible disease....My Nash is 10 1/2 years old as well....so I feel your pain....I will put Nash on my prayer list, and hope that he's able to spend much more quality time with you.....


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

My heart goes out to you. As a fellow golden owner, who's golden is fighting cancer, I know how it feels. My Penny has been fighting fibrous fibrosarcoma, in her face for over three years now. I have been doing a lot of the natural and herbal things that you have talked about, and others. Although, I have also done surgery, radiation and chemotherapy. Penny has lived much longer then they would ever have guessed. I truly believe that the herbal supplements and treatments have a huge impact in it. All though I do believe it is important to do both treatments. In Penny's case, if we did not have surgery to remove the tumor, then she would not have long to live. I just always try my best to remember that it is quality versus quantity. 

Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Nash's Mom (Oct 15, 2012)

Dear Lauren - I am still learning how to use this site - hope this goes to you. Thanks for your kind words - today Nash had a bad nosebleed - he had been doing so well - this is the 2nd bad one he has had - and we have been giving him Yumman Bai Yao since it started - just about three weeks now, and so it was a shock. He was so good two days ago, like him old self, and now, not feeling good, laying around, etc., He still eats like a champ and I am trying to get as many good thing in him as possible, no grains, only good meat and some veggies, the Budwig (cottage cheese flax seed) and statis breaker along with many other herbs, vitamins and supplements. He has done pretty well all in all. There is way too much cancer in dogs, there is something wrong - it has got to me something we all do (whether it is the commercial dog food (strongly suspect) or vaccinations (that too). I've always cooked for Nash (well not at first when he was a puppy I didn't know much about having dogs, but I have learned. I just hope and pray that the Lord will bless my research and help me to find what will work for Nash in this case. God bless you and your sweet babies. Janis


----------



## Nash's Mom (Oct 15, 2012)

Dear Gold4me - I don't know your name, trying to figure it out by reading posts, I WILL figure this site out someday - but thank you for your kind words re. Nash (nasal cancer). I know each of us just loves our doggies so much - I read these posts and cry when I see that someone lost their dear friend. I know that others feel the way I do and I have to say, though there is nothing that can stop the hurt, knowing others are sharing your feelings helps. My boy Nash is still alive and fighting, all in all doing quite well. I hope that if others call me - depending on how this all goes, the holistic methods I am using may be of some help. Until today, things have been going quite well, today he had a bloody nose, big one, the first in three week. not sure what it means. Praying and working to keep him healthy immune-wise. Letting him rest today. Two days ago, he was like a puppy. Is there is place on this site that tells about what treatments owners did for their dear babies. I would like to find that if there is. I would also like to share what I am doing - which is a protocol that another dog lover whose Lucy has cancer has had success with. The best to you and your babies. Janis


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nash's Mom*

Nash's Mom

I just sent you an email.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am keeping you and Nash in my thoughts and I hope that you have many good days ahead of you. Cancer is such a difficult thing to deal with. You have come to the right place to get support and understanding.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for sweet Nash.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nash's Mom*

Nash's Mom

Praying Nash is feeling better today.
Any questions you have on this forum, just ask me!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear what you are going through with Nash 

Did you know that flax seed oil can cause increased bleeding? It is advised that people stop taking it before a surgery. It is quite a dilema for those of us with blood vessel cancer issues.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Some very, very, sad news!!!*

Nash's Mom, Janis, asked that I post this, as she isn't really good on the forum yet.
She will be back later.

Dear Friends: 

Carl and I lost our beloved Nash (Buddy) last night (Oct. 23rd). Tomorrow we will bury him on our property where we will remember all the fun we had with him, playing ball, exploring, swimming, digging, and just lounging. Nash was 10 years, 7 months old and he was diagnosed with nasal cancer just a little over three weeks ago. He was happy right up to the end, even greeted us the night he passed with a wagging tail and continued to eat like a chow hound every day even though he had lost his sense of smell about two weeks earlier. He had a bleed out, broken artery in his nasal passage late in the evening and the bleeding could not be stopped.

I know that you all know only too well the sadness we experience when we loose one of our greatly loved four legged friends. Carl and I are just about as sad as we can be right now but God heals all wounds and we rejoice in the wonderful gift He gives us through these devoted creatures. We had no idea this would happen so quickly, had hoped and prayed for a remission yet God is merciful. He went very quickly. Thanks to all of you who knew and loved Nash and us. He was a fine dog and he will be forever missed. Love, Janis and Carl



Last three pictures: Nash on the slide (with his summer cut), Nash sitting next to me on a road trip we took; staring at the bowl on left with Carl and Bella at Thanksgiving (they did get a meal, here they are saying grace). Bella will miss Nash as well.

*
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-bridge/121842-nash-buddy-rainbow-bridge.html*


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

So sorry about your boy Nash. Way too many of us have lost our fur babies to that awful disease! Thoughts and prayers headed to you and your family. Run free at the Bridge, Nash....


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh what a beautiful boy!
I am so sorry. 

Sending waves of love light and strength to you guys who obviously love him very much!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Nash! I am sure you will cherish him in your memory forever!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of Nash!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi Janis,
I am so sad to read of Nash’s passing. My deepest sympathies go out to you and your family. He is a beautiful boy, who clearly has a heart of gold. I agree, there is too much cancer in dogs, and I hope one day we are able to bring that number down. Thank you for your kind words. Know my thoughts are with you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of beautiful Nash. Run free sweet boy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am too very sorry for your loss of Nash. Such a beautiful boy. He was so loved and cared for, I am sorry he lost his battle to that evil.
Run free sweet boy, run like a puppy again.


----------



## kimberlygino (Jul 11, 2012)

hi janis, 

i'm so sorry for your loss on nash's passing. i'm so sorry to heart about it. i teared as i thought about my gino who left due to this terrible disease as well. i know nothing i say can heal the loss- that depature- that emptiness of losing such a great friend. the word hurt is an understatement. i know what you are going through because i was there 3 months ago and to make it worst, it's gino's birthday today. 

take care janis and i hope time heal the wound. you've done the best for nash and your are the best parents he can ever ask for. he's not in pain now and he's at the rainbow bridge. maybe with gino and they are playing ball. probably he's with gino comparing who's nose is bigger. gino had terrible nose bleeds as well... don't worry, gino will welcome nash to the rainbow bridge and nash would probably be helping gino cross certain areas as gino's hind leg is very weak! they will be best buddies 

right now, take some time off, indulge yourself in something you like and feel what you want. there's no maximum time needed for you to get away with the loss of such a great friend. he's always with you, in your heart and you are always in his. 

danny (andy) from the gr forum told me this: he smiles down on you as he wants you to smile to. 

think of that and you would feel better  take care and everyone is always here for you. 

RIP nash, you are greatly missed


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im thinking of you today, hoping you are ok.....will continue to keep you in my prayers....keep yourself busy, maybe get a scrapbook going, or a shadow box of his favorite things, something that will keep you busy.....take care...


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

I am so sorry for your devastating loss of Nash. What a beautiful golden face!! Peace & strength to you and your family.


----------



## Nash's Mom (Oct 15, 2012)

Dear Golden Friends - thank you all for your compassion and caring - I know you all GET IT! Goldens are very special dogs and their people are very special people as well. If they aren't before they have a golden child, they are as these beautiful creatures shape and love us. May God bless all of you and your dear beautiful kids - they are our heart and soul. I will post more later. I think quick reply doesn't allow too many words. Golden love to you all. Janis and Carl and Bella


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Golden Love*



Nash's Mom said:


> Dear Golden Friends - thank you all for your compassion and caring - I know you all GET IT! Goldens are very special dogs and their people are very special people as well. If they aren't before they have a golden child, they are as these beautiful creatures shape and love us. May God bless all of you and your dear beautiful kids - they are our heart and soul. I will post more later. I think quick reply doesn't allow too many words. Golden love to you all. Janis and Carl and Bella


Golden Love to you and Carl. Janis. Thinking of you!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Golden Love to you Janis, Carl and sweet Bella. Whenever you need someone to talk to we are here for you. Sending my prayers to help through these hard times.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Please post more when you are ready. Thank you for the golden love. Take care in these hard times.


----------



## Nash's Mom (Oct 15, 2012)

Dear Friends - It has been just about two weeks since Nash, our Buddy left us. We are still so sad and there is a huge absence. I would lay on the floor with him and talk to him, this always, way before he got sick, and he would lift his paw and tough my face, my goodness, talk about communicating. His eyes told us everything. Dang, I want the hurt to go away, and then I think I don't because I feel like I am lossing him. I cannot tell you about the same night that he died because I think that it was not necessary But I am going to. He walked into the vets office (emergency) under his own power, wagging him tail, but bleeding much from his nose. He could have been saved. Why couldn't the vet stop his bleeding, no ice, no pressure point, nothing, she just wanted to get it over with, and said if it was her dog she woudl put him down. I wish I had had my wits about me - I would have been able to stop the bleeding with a pressure point, or ice. I cannot even go on line to read about the process, because I am so afriad that I will find he could have been saved. She said the THOUGHT she could stop the bleeding, but then recommended putting him down. He had not lost so much blood that he was weak or anything. What kind of vet was this. She needed in a class in how to stop a nose bleed. He was coagulating fine.....I am so sad and hurt but I feel she did not anything for Nash.....she didn't know anything about him except that he had nasal cancer because we told her, but this was his very first bleed. Maybe someday I will be able to really talk about this, now I feel that we let Nash down, he trusted us, and this Vet just wanted to get him out the way, it was late in the evening and she got called in to emergency. I hurt so much because I think it should have been different. He was totally healthy escept ofe this and I really thing the tumor might have been shrinking, his eye had stopped weeping and was not protruding anymore. Oh,,,,,,I just pray that God will help me wil all this and help me know that my Buddy is with Him and happy. Uts hyst si ******/ I should have yelled at her and toldl her to STOP THE BLEEDING, she should have been able to do it. I know there has got to be a nasal pressure point that would have worked. She just said we should put him down, I think only five minutes had passed. Sorry to go on.....I will get better, and when I am, I will do the research that needs to be done so that this doesn't happen to another dog that might have a better end. I know he didn't suffer, but I just feel that he trusted us so much and we let him down.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Janis, I know how you feel, first weeks are very hard. We all go thru that process, feeling guilty, questioning, what if... we just did the best we could at that time. I am sorry for your loss, I hope Bella is doing ok without her buddy and helping you heal. Hugs.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am so sorry that the mental torture is continuing for you. Cancer is so cruel. I had nightmares several years later over releasing my best friend.

You must know that you all did the very best you could with the information you were given. Many of us have been in this boat and trusted vets who have seen some horrific things. The only factor that may bring healing is the realisation that if the roles were reversed between you and Nash I'm sure he would have done the same. 

Nash would not want you to feel sad or bad, just the eternal love that he has for you. You must not let his passing overshadow the beautiful life you had together. I am so sorry that it did not end the way you would have liked but it rarely does for any of us.  Focus on the fact that he has been spared of any further anxiety or dis-ease and be proud of yourself for the wonderful life experience that you gave him and the strong loving bond you share over so many years. Healing hugs to you at this difficult time.


----------



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

My heart aches for your pain, I am so sorry for your loss. Please, please don't blame yourself. It is evident that you loved Nash so much and he knows that. Know that he is running free without sickness and you will meet again. Don't dwell on the what if's or If onlys and remember the beauty and love he brought to you. I know that time will heal your pain, but I also know how you feel right now. When I lost my first golden I cried non stop locked in my bedroom not knowing how to face the day. ((Hugs))


----------



## Nash's Mom (Oct 15, 2012)

hi doug.....thnk you so much..we are getting better...only cry once in a while now but long for nash and i know that will always be. Blessings to you and your sweet doggies, Doug. janis ...Bella is starting to come round....she is going outside by herself...we have 3 acres...but didnt for two weeks.


----------



## Nash's Mom (Oct 15, 2012)

Dear Buddys Mom ....thats what we called nash, Buddy.....thank you for your kindness and loving words. I pray that they are in that special room that God has prepared for each of us... loosing Nash has been harder for me than losing brother, sister, father.....is there something wrong with me? that amazing unconditional love that flowed both ways has got to be it....thank you and God bless you and your beautiful kids. janis


----------



## Nash's Mom (Oct 15, 2012)

Dear four goldens....im sorry i dont know your name. tried to look your profile up but i think im a little navagationally challenged as yet. thank you for kind words and loving thoughts. blessings to youband your kids....janis


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Janis you are so right losing a golden is often harder than losing a skin family member. Goldens offer us unconditional love day and night. They teach us how to love purely and so we love deeply in return. They are the first thing we see in the morning and the last thing we see at night. You have every right to feel your loss because is is a significant one. 

We must have faith that Nash has finally earned his reward time in heaven for the hard work is done on earth and accept that his angelic soul was only borrowed for a short while. This also means that you will see each other again on the other side until then he will be cheering you from the sidelines and eagerly awaiting your arrival. When your souls reunite it will be an incredibly powerful moment. Faith is what will keep him alive in your heart. 

There is a saying that we must turn our faces towards the sun because shadows carry too much sorrow. May the sun shine brightly for you today and remind you of all of the blessings that you still have including a wonderful and loyal guide to protect you as he always has even though he may be gone from your sight. Our thoughts and prayers are with you. Good luck with your continued healing.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Nash's Mom said:


> Dear Buddys Mom ....thats what we called nash, Buddy.....thank you for your kindness and loving words. I pray that they are in that special room that God has prepared for each of us... loosing Nash has been harder for me than losing brother, sister, father.....is there something wrong with me? that amazing unconditional love that flowed both ways has got to be it....thank you and God bless you and your beautiful kids. janis


Dear Janis, nothing is wrong with you, with us. Nash was your baby, with you all time like Doug said his sweet face was first thing to see in the morning and last good night hug to give at night. We are missing those we love so much. I am glad you are back, sometimes help a lot just to say a word of two among those who understand. God bless.


----------

